# pics of junior mate



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

some pics of a my mate kev whos doing the ukbff britain this year as a junior his 19 an weighs 17.8 stone

pics r a bit big dunno how 2 resize them?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Good for 19, although bit early for "supplements" IMO....unless he's natty?????

How tall is he?


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

5.8ish


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

juniortom said:


> 5.8ish


Fvck, thats big then, nearly 240lbs ish??? maybe more:confused:

Has he had the old bodyfat checked?


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

nope , his bulkin at the min eating clean foods


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Good for 19, although bit early for "*supplements*" IMO....unless he's natty?????
> 
> How tall is he?


have to agree with the above he looks good but to get that big hes surely not natty and must have been using for a while maybe not a good thing.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Who else has noticed his weapon poking out of his boxers. Put it away!

Huge for 5'8! looking good and lean, you sure he's 17 and a half?


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

DaPs said:


> Who else has noticed his weapon poking out of his boxers. Put it away!
> 
> Huge for 5'8! looking good and lean, you sure he's 17 and a half?


u really r gay arn't u?


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

yeh weighed over day an was 17.8


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Who else has noticed his weapon poking out of his boxers. Put it away!
> 
> Huge for 5'8! looking good and lean, you sure he's 17 and a half?


Tbh, I didn't even notice that. Even though the fact that you did scares me, why would you make it public that you noticed? :crazy:


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

DaPs said:


> Who else has noticed his weapon poking out of his boxers. Put it away!
> 
> Huge for 5'8! looking good and lean, you sure he's 17 and a half?


 you just love it dont ya


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Daps,

Why, oh why.....you must love digging a hole for youself.

He looks good, especially for his age. I'd bet my bottom dollar he's on 'supplements', though.

Too young IMO.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Who else has noticed his weapon poking out of his boxers. Put it away!


Oh dear god, not even I noticed that and I'm the board's token.

Still though, for a bloke of 19 he's huuuuuuuuuuuuuge.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

daps you are one funny fcuker......lol


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Oh dear god, not even I noticed that and I'm the board's token.
> 
> Still though, for a bloke of 19 he's huuuuuuuuuuuuuge.


ohh stopit you bitch


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

can u lot please leave daps alone - he's the funniest thing on this forum. daps for prime minister!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

tommy28 said:


> daps for prime minister!!


Excuse me whilst I emigrate...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Huge for 5'8/17st at 19. Don't want to sound like one of those he's big so he must be on gear, but is he? Must of been using for at least a year or two aswell.

Apologies if not, but looking good.


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

yer his on sust


----------



## Tiny (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah looking great but, but wrap your d*ck up dude lol,

Daps is right to point it out, ya can't carry on like that ffs pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Very obvious hes on gear why even ask, there is not a chance in hell hes 240lb and 5ft8 in those pics.

Not bad just hope he is not relying on drugs and is being sensible.

Looking at the pics at 5ft8 hes 200lb tops, no freaky body part that would jump his weight through the roof, why tell lies???


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i didnt think he looked any where near that weight eather but his belly is bigger than me lol hes holding ALOT of water so i bet at 1 pointhe may have been close to that weight.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Con said:


> Very obvious hes on gear why even ask, there is not a chance in hell hes 240lb and 5ft8 in those pics.
> 
> Not bad just hope he is not relying on drugs and is being sensible.
> 
> Looking at the pics at 5ft8 hes 200lb tops, no freaky body part that would jump his weight through the roof, why tell lies???





matokane said:


> i didnt think he looked any where near that weight eather but *his belly is bigger than me lol hes holding ALOT of water so i bet at 1 pointhe may have been close to that weight.*


Why I asked about the gear


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Con said:


> Very obvious hes on gear why even ask, there is not a chance in hell hes 240lb and 5ft8 in those pics.
> 
> Not bad just hope he is not relying on drugs and is being sensible.
> 
> Looking at the pics at 5ft8 hes 200lb tops, no freaky body part that would jump his weight through the roof, why tell lies???


Agreed! no chance in hell is he that weight

still looks good for a junior!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

biggest junior iv ever seen, **** hes huge, definatly on the gear


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

looking very thick  i dont know much about competing but hes lookin good.

would you get the judges vote if you went out with something poking out?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

gym rat said:


> biggest junior iv ever seen, **** hes huge, definatly on the gear


Explosivefibers on this site is 20 from North Ireland and he is much larger


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

gym rat said:


> biggest junior iv ever seen, **** hes huge, definatly on the gear


lol in this post http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/28260-pics-junior-mate-2.html#post366897 his mate tells us that he's on Sust.... :rolleye11


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

TH&S said:


> lol in this post http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/28260-pics-junior-mate-2.html#post366897 his mate tells us that he's on Sust.... :rolleye11


LMFAO did some one roll out on the wise **** side of the bed today

And wtf is every one harping on how big he looks?! I mean hes ok he looks like a young guy who likes bb and takes a bit of gear........hardly the coming of the new messiah!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

whatever the is taking or whatever weight he is, he is a still a lump for 19, well done mate!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> LMFAO did some one roll out on the wise **** side of the bed today
> 
> And wtf is every one harping on how big he looks?! I mean hes ok he looks like a young guy who likes bb and takes a bit of gear........hardly the coming of the new messiah!


Con's feeling left out....


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Con's feeling left out....


LOL, maybe i am looking at the wrong pictures or some thing:crazy:

Good luck to the young fella in the pics, stepping on stage as every one knows will surely be a large shock to him....its one thing looking big in the gym its another getting on stage and looking big.....or so i have been told


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> LOL, maybe i am looking at the wrong pictures or some thing:crazy:
> 
> Good luck to the young fella in the pics, stepping on stage as every one knows will surely be a large shock to him....its one thing looking big in the gym its another getting on stage and looking big.....or so i have been told


That is correct im my experience, you can look the bollox in the gym and someone esle will look nothing, its not until you diet down, then you actually can see.

usually the best bodybuilders at shows are the ones that look quite small in walking around in track suits. But when on stage its a different story.

However matey in pics looks like he has a sound base, and as long as he gets ripped enough he should do fine.

people worry to much about coming in as big as poss, but to lose an a quarter inch of biceps but come in 3% less fat you would look loads better IMO


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I agree with JW, weight and gear aside the dude is a unit. And for his age he looks right on IMO.

Good luck to your mate in his comp, get him to post up on the board!

J


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

at 5ft 8 and seventeen stone eight i think you should check the scales lol.more like 15 and half me thinks


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

martzee said:


> at 5ft 8 and seventeen stone eight i think you should check the scales lol.more like 15 and half me thinks


He might be big boned, looks like a mseomorph in any case, lot of potential


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

martzee said:


> at 5ft 8 and seventeen stone eight i think you should check the scales lol.more like 15 and half me thinks


Your too generous, that makes him only a little lighter than me **** if i am only around that size i give up and start playing tiddly winks


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i met a 20 year old the other day he was off gear at just under 19 stone ish

he told me when he was on gear training with lee powel he was quite big at about 25 stone!!! i said quite big!!

big lad he was but naturally huge


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jjb1 said:


> i met a 20 year old the other day he was off gear at just under 19 stone ish
> 
> he told me when he was on gear training with lee powel he was quite big at about 25 stone!!! i said quite big!!
> 
> big lad he was but naturally huge


fvck me, carrying that weight around much be a real ar$eache tbh, a lad who trains MMA at our place "says" he weighs in at around 20-21st, hes about 6'5 and is very lean and cut with the training (MMA) but Im sure some bullsh1t bigtime about their weight.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Who else has noticed his weapon poking out of his boxers. Put it away!


Hahahaha, didnt even notice that! y u lookin at his package mate?PMSL


----------



## kevfosket (Jan 23, 2008)

this i kev fosket here n e 1 wana chat


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

kevfosket said:


> this i kev fosket here n e 1 wana chat


eh :crazy: pmsl.......


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Five-O said:


> eh :crazy: pmsl.......


thought the same


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

Maybe it's the guy in the photos?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Post 1 does say "my mate Kev". It just took me a few attempts at reading it due to atrocious spelling and grammar. Sheesh, don't they teach English in schools any more?

*Gets out Daily Mail*


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Post 1 does say "my mate Kev". It just took me a few attempts at reading it due to atrocious spelling and grammar. Sheesh, don't they teach English in schools any more?
> 
> *Gets out Daily Mail*


lmao....:laugh::laugh:

I must admit its bad with one or 5 members...lol


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:



> whatever the is taking or whatever weight he is, he is a still a lump for 19, well done mate!!


Ditto that


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I think its hard to judge a guys weight by photo's, as they are only 2 dimension and just cant grasp scale easily.

I am 5 foot 9 inches and weigh 18 stone 2 lbs.

I am certainly not the leanest guy and dont claim to be, but im not a great big fat bloater either lol. I wear 36 inch trousers.

NOBODY believes me about what i weigh , i have to step on the scales to prove it. Maybe i have heavy bones or something i dunno


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> I think its hard to judge a guys weight by photo's, as they are only 2 dimension and just cant grasp scale easily.
> 
> I am 5 foot 9 inches and weigh 18 stone 2 lbs.
> 
> ...


Glad im not alone in that - i weigh in far heavier than what i look, but i do have a fairly big bone structure...

Christ my ass must be five or six stone by it's self let alone the rest of me, yet peolpe always say "gosh you don't look like you weigh 17 stone"...

Think it's cause most normal folk are used to seeing 18 stone guys as fatties, whereas an 18 stone athelete is a different kettle of fish...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

punkfloyd said:


> Glad im not alone in that - i weigh in far heavier than what i look, but i do have a fairly big bone structure...
> 
> Christ my ass must be five or six stone by it's self let alone the rest of me, yet peolpe always say "gosh you don't look like you weigh 17 stone"...
> 
> Think it's cause most normal folk are used to seeing 18 stone guys as fatties, whereas an 18 stone athelete is a different kettle of fish...


Glad im not the only one too lol

I am very large framed naturally also, so guess that explains it.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Same here - all the men in my family are *big *- but not necessarily fat. Well, that's genetics for you....


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Five-O said:


> fvck me, carrying that weight around much be a real ar$eache tbh, a lad who trains MMA at our place "says" he weighs in at around 20-21st, hes about 6'5 and is very lean and cut with the training (MMA) but Im sure some bullsh1t bigtime about their weight.


he was a big dude funny thing was no one said he was if i was intraducing a 6 foot 3, 20 stone guy id mention it lol!

friendly guy though thank god


----------



## kevfosket (Jan 23, 2008)

look whoeva is gunning me **** ya self u jealous inbreds


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

kevfosket said:


> look whoeva is gunning me **** ya self u jealous inbreds


pmsl..........oh dear old Kev has gona and got the hump on.

2 things mate;

1.You look good for someone your age.

2. Steroids at that age aint the brightest thing you could have done in all honesty.

Go on then no' 3..................with that spelling are you sure its us who are inbred...:noidea:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

nahhh hes not on gear


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jjb1 said:


> nahhh hes not on gear


maybe a few winny's??


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

maybe he ran out of milk for his shreddies this morning?

i thought people said he was a big fella looking good .... cant please some people


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Resized the pics, Looks bloody good for 19 imo.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

kevfosket said:


> look whoeva is gunning me **** ya self u jealous inbreds


ye looks good but seems like a bit of a ****er IMO! lol


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

kevfosket said:


> look whoeva is gunning me **** ya self u jealous inbreds


It may just be genetics but what did you do to get your traps that good?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

kevfosket said:


> look whoeva is gunning me **** ya self u jealous inbreds


Probably meaning me i guess:rolleyes: was never gunning you whatever that means, you look good but trust me i am not jealous your no bigger than i was at 19 all i was commenting on was your supposed weight.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

NeilpWest said:


> It may just be genetics but what did you do to get your traps that good?


Traps grow very well on gear due to having the most receptors.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

i'm 19 and not on gear so u can probs compare!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Con said:


> Traps grow very well on gear due to having the most receptors.


I did not know this


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Five-O said:


> I did not know this


I thought it was delts that had most receptors.

But guess traps aint far away lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

NeilpWest said:


> It may just be genetics but what did you do to get your traps that good?


Heavy deads


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

would that make them a good place to inject then .... traps i mean


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

i can assure u he weighs 17.8 the height might be rong but taht is wat he weighs dunno whys that so hard 2 beleave? come 2 the gym in dusntable an c for yourself bring ur scales as well


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate, buy a dictionary, please....

As for your mate, any respect that people may have had for him will quickly evaporate if he conducts himself like in the post above.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Mate, buy a dictionary, please....
> 
> As for your mate, any respect that people may have had for him will quickly evaporate if he conducts himself like in the post above.


Drives me up the wall also mate, seeing people make posts like that...granted i am no good at spelling and grammer but you can at least try and spell your words out :gun:

Ok any ways no one really cares about the weight as that is not important you look very good for your age and could do some damage in the junior ranks this year or next year and infact if you dont turn 21 on the day of jan1 of a given year you can compete in nabba all that year.

How does your training and diet look like, also you mentioned gear so how do you go about cycling that?

I hope your not like that monsterdan guy here not long ago who is on tren pretty much non stop:crazy:


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, he does look good to be fair,, but not as good as Bulldozers Avatar


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

kboy said:


> Yeah, he does look good to be fair,, but not as good as Bulldozers Avatar


LOL


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Mate, buy a dictionary, please....
> 
> As for your mate, any respect that people may have had for him will quickly evaporate if he conducts himself like in the post above.


well put, i'm sure more than just few of us were thinking that. well, give him credit, he got all the way to his 2nd post before he started acting like a complete w**ker


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

He is probably very proud of his gains, and doesnt realise that the comments are all constructive and in most cases ones of admiration. I think the guy looks good for his age, and I dont give a damn what he weighs. Id suggest giving him one more chance, he may have some good info to bring to the party. (Tin hat on)


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

very true, he is good, but bodybuilding is all about critisism (yes, it's me that needs the dictionary) and if you cannot take it then how are you going to take it if you get placed 2nd in a comp, sulking is cedrtainly not the way to go.


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Scottswald said:


> very true, he is good, but bodybuilding is all about critisism (yes, it's me that needs the dictionary) and if you cannot take it then how are you going to take it if you get placed 2nd in a comp, sulking is cedrtainly not the way to go.


Point taken mate. I was trying to get at that point. A little volatile were his replies, if the truth be told. Its like Eva Longoria being told she is not as good looking as Cameron Diaz!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Who else has noticed his weapon poking out of his boxers. Put it away!
> 
> Huge for 5'8! looking good and lean, you sure he's 17 and a half?


Funny as! LOL :redface:


----------



## redsgift101 (Feb 10, 2008)

isnt gustavo around 240 if so this guy could never be that high


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

first off, the guys does look quite good but i agree that he doesn't look that weight. what i don't understand is why there is such a debate about his weight when it is really how he looks that is important.

so no, i don't think he looks that weight but then again, does it really matter?


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

cant reali c him bin that heavy but he is in good shape n a big lad for his age should do wel in his show


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Let me get this straight hes my height but 10kg heavyer than me on my max weight... hmmm i just dont buy that unless his bones are made out of metal.

but when your on a message board bull****ing is as easy as breathing lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

why would he lie? i dont understand


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks quite good, but agree with Con, not spectacular.

But will be interesting to see what he will look like after dieting down and not after pumping up in the gym which is what I guess is the case in these pics.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Guys, found sum pics of him in comp i think........dont think he even attempted to diet!!?? think its the same bloke neways. Go on www.wabbauk.co.uk - gallery listings- WABBA MR CAPITAL CITY CLASSIC 2007 - JUNIORS (10 images) - not much competition but they gave him 1st place......just!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Couldnt care less what wieght he is, doesnt count for squat on a bodybuilding stage, and even if it did, OS wieght doesnt give any indication to what wieght you will eventually be on stage anyway...

The lad will be a weapon if he gets skinless condition - and critically, can show his physique off to its best - how many amazing bodybuilders have we seen that just cant show off what they have to its best?

Attitude leaves a lot to be desired mind you, but the judges dont have a collumn for that either, as unfortunate as that might be in some cases...

SO he is taking gear. Not advisable at this age, but he's not the first and certainly wont be the last, Crikey, I remmeber when a lot of junior competitors used to come in rivalling some of the Mr's, doesnt happen so often now, must be too much drink, e, and PS3... anyway, lets hope he is using his gear sensibly...


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

dan ellis said:


> Guys, found sum pics of him in comp i think........dont think he even attempted to diet!!?? think its the same bloke neways. Go on www.wabbauk.co.uk - gallery listings- WABBA MR CAPITAL CITY CLASSIC 2007 - JUNIORS (10 images) - not much competition but they gave him 1st place......just!


yes that looks like him mate, i see what you mean, doesnt look very ripped! just more mass than the 2nd place dude


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

hes in BEEF too from looks of it


----------



## ANDY-D (Feb 19, 2008)

great pics mate


----------



## RickyM (Mar 1, 2008)

Is he Kevin Fosket or something like that, seen him before awsome development for a junior, very goog upper body.


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

Heres a picture of my mate Jamie who's just turned 19 and completely natural!


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

RickyM said:


> Is he Kevin Fosket or something like that, seen him before awsome development for a junior, very goog upper body.


he is rubbish for someone who takes sus, my mates bigger naturally, and the people i know that are 19 and on roids are much bigger!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

the_illuminati said:


> *he is rubbish for someone who takes sus*, my mates bigger naturally, and the people i know that are 19 and on roids are much bigger!


do you expect someone to be massive just cause they take sus lol

i know loads of guys who are alot smaller than even ur natural friend who take gear.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

tahir said:


> do you expect someone to be massive just cause they take sus lol
> 
> i know loads of guys who are alot smaller than even ur natural friend who take gear.


Lol too true and that natty guy is tiny but lean fair play good body for the girls.


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

Con said:


> Lol too true and that natty guy is tiny but lean fair play good body for the girls.


what you on about tiny? he bigger than you, 17inch arms 6 foot been training 9 months natural believe it or not!


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

> what you on about tiny? he bigger than you, 17inch arms 6 foot been training 9 months natural believe it or not!


LOL i think not m8 con pretty big


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

the_illuminati said:


> what you on about tiny? he bigger than you, 17inch arms 6 foot been training 9 months natural believe it or not!


LOL your having a laugh arnt you. Hes lean but not overly big. Before con started dieting he was around 230lbs with a six pack hes much bigger than your mate.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

the_illuminati said:


> he is rubbish for someone who takes sus, my mates bigger naturally, and the people i know that are 19 and on roids are much bigger!


Yeah and my dads a policeman and can arrest your dad so there:crazy:


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

haha watever


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

the_illuminati said:


> what you on about tiny? he bigger than you, 17inch arms 6 foot been training 9 months natural believe it or not!


Bigger than me?

















If you say so mate but you are right he is deffo taller than me:cool:

p.s. i believe hes natty so does every one else in fact for shame on him if hes not lol


----------



## _GM_ (Sep 6, 2007)

17" arms hmmm

he doesn't look big at all, but he is bigger than con, but so are most POW's :lift:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

_GM_ said:


> 17" arms hmmm
> 
> he doesn't look big at all, but he is bigger than con, but so are most POW's :lift:


Ah its no wonder he thinks he looks so good i mean usually we think of our significant other in a loving way and will always back them

Mate did you take that pic right after he gave you a good pounding he seems to be a bit sweaty:blowme:


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

Con said:


> Bigger than me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha luks like ya avin a **** u fat ****!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

the_illuminati said:


> haha luks like ya avin a **** u fat ****!!


Yep i hold my fat really well it goes all to my lats so it looks like i have a big back and a small waist great skill that


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

Con said:


> Yep i hold my fat really well it goes all to my lats so it looks like i have a big back and a small waist great skill that


yeh luks lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

the_illuminati said:


> yeh luks lol


But in all seriousness i am very jealous of him and i want to look like your mate whats his secret?


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

Con said:


> But in all seriousness i am very jealous of him and i want to look like your mate whats his secret?


you should be jealous, he goes to the gym for a start


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

lol been reading this thread and how can you compare that other lad to Con? Con looks mint and i hope i look as good as that when im abit older. How old are you Con?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

D8on said:


> lol been reading this thread and how can you compare that other lad to Con? Con looks mint and i hope i look as good as that when im abit older. How old are you Con?


I am getting old mate will be 22 in a couple of weeks


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Im smaller than Con, so I must be puny compaired to your mate, **** i feel such a falure.

Whats the secret?

look my arms are just about 18" and your mates looking like he just finished a Japanese railway... somthings up with that tape-measure...


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Hope you dont mind me asking Con but whats ure cycle history like and when did you start them?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> But in all seriousness i am very jealous of him and i want to look like your mate whats his secret?


Con how do you manage to have a "set to" with all the young lads? LMAO! :beer1:

The_Illuminati - what on earth are you starting something with Con over whether your mate is bigger than Con is...?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

D8on said:


> Hope you dont mind me asking Con but whats ure cycle history like and when did you start them?


Hes natural.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

D8on said:


> Hope you dont mind me asking Con but whats ure cycle history like and when did you start them?


Every thing is very basic mate as far as training/diet/supps go.


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Mate you look ace for your age ane especially natural. What routine you using at the mo?


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry peeps think jamie been postin stuff! just read them all lol only thing i posted was picture yesterday! i disagree that you guys saying he aint got an amazing physique for someone thats been training naturally for 9 months max! if you seen him for real i think your jaws would drop


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

For 19 he looks good.

My pal who is 16, 6ft 1 and 14 stone looks alot better. Bit more cut then him and his muscles are more defined. Huge for 16 and getting bigger all of the time.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

This is my natty mate Randy, hes made some fantastic progress.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

wogihao said:


> Im smaller than Con, so I must be puny compaired to your mate, **** i feel such a falure.
> 
> Whats the secret?
> 
> look my arms are just about 18" and your mates looking like he just finished a Japanese railway... somthings up with that tape-measure...


hahaha jap railway

he meant 18cm mate,

in all seriousness yeah your mate has a good physique but iv said it once and will again con is a absoloute tank. but im guessing your mate was just having a laugh and being a bit of a wind up mercant lol no harm done lol


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

wogihao said:


> This is my natty mate Randy, hes made some fantastic progress.


when i start taking sus again maybe ill be like Randy....:cool:


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> hahaha jap railway
> 
> he meant 18cm mate,
> 
> in all seriousness yeah your mate has a good physique but iv said it once and will again con is a absoloute tank. but im guessing your mate was just having a laugh and being a bit of a wind up mercant lol no harm done lol


lol no i wondered what he was getting angry at, had to stop he writing sumit before he got me banned! he is the biggest natural lad in my town by far, btw i thort con took roids?


----------



## S.James.87 (Mar 4, 2008)

to be fair con your avatar pic makes you look small- but your actually massive. Looking good at 22 mate!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

S.James.87 said:


> to be fair con your avatar pic makes you look small- but your actually massive. Looking good at 22 mate!


He is small - he's only about 5ft 6in.....


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

the_illuminati said:


> lol no i wondered what he was getting angry at, had to stop he writing sumit before he got me banned! he is the biggest natural lad in my town by far, btw i thort con took roids?


Does he not have access to his own PC?

I think technicaly thats against the T&C of the website. logons arnt realy suposed to be shared. If he wanted to flame he realy should have used his own user and not get you into trouble.

He has alot of anger for such a young fella, maby bodybuilding isnt the greatest choice if he cant take critique or asses him self honestly.

Your doing him no faivours by giving him false prase like that, I dont know your motive but all its resulted in is him thinking hes the **** and then getting ridiculed.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Does he not have access to his own PC?
> 
> I think technicaly thats against the T&C of the website. logons arnt realy suposed to be shared. If he wanted to flame he realy should have used his own user and not get you into trouble.
> 
> ...


 :ban:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

wogihao said:


> If he wanted to flame he realy should have used his own user and not get you into trouble.
> 
> He has alot of anger for such a young fella, maby bodybuilding isnt the greatest choice if he cant take critique or asses him self honestly.
> 
> Your doing him no faivours by giving him false prase like that, I dont know your motive but all its resulted in is him thinking hes the **** and then getting ridiculed.


bang on mate,


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

im 19 and i feel im bigger than that lad, i think :S but he's just ripped and i know con is way bigger than me so...


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

jonesy2411 said:


> im 19 and i feel im bigger than that lad, i think :S but he's just ripped and i know con is way bigger than me so...


omg tbh u must be joking? no chance are you bigger than him, you dont even look like you train :/


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

the_illuminati said:


> omg tbh u must be joking? no chance are you bigger than him, you dont even look like you train :/


Thats just not true. In his avatar it clear he has good size on his arms. I know your just defending your mate but there is no need to get offensive towards someone else who's giving an opinion.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

theres awlays 1 ..........


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

the_illuminati said:


> omg tbh u must be joking? no chance are you bigger than him, you dont even look like you train :/


Your little p*ssyhole mate has just got you banned for 7 days.

Good mate.

Oh and I was much bigger than him when I was 18 and I didnt take gear till 21 so neeeeer.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Am I the only one that things this is just futile (sp? for the grammer police).

The lad is a lump for 19, but nothing fantastic, prob takes some gear, prob not a lot, but he's not all that impressive. You can find 19 yr olds like that in most rugby clubs around the country. Theres always a couple of mesomorphs in every school year or club, who look big. But in my experience, they don't diet that well and big joints make for little illusion on stage. Small joints make for a fantastic illusion.

And as one person pointed out, until he diets and you see whats underneath, it counts for f all.

So is it worth thi amount of traffic??


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

big lad but has a pair of fatceps...

big arms but most of the size is water and fat under the skin.

anyone can dirty bulk, the real fun begins when you cut


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Dunno why people are resorting to immature comments. He has a good physique for 19. Con also has a good physique, infact better than good. Instead of slating each other you should congratulate each other for doing so f()cking well. Con definately carries alot more mass mate but as I said your mate looks really good.

And Jonesy, get some photos up mate. I'd be interested to see if you look bigger than that lad.


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Does it matter if he is natty , he looks big for 19 years old , It dont matter how old you are !!! its the amount of years you been training.

He looks good for 19 years old


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Con said:


> Probably meaning me i guess:rolleyes: was never gunning you whatever that means, *you look good but trust me i am not jealous your no bigger than i was at 19* all i was commenting on was your supposed weight.


'were' you on gear at 19yo con?


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

just read some more posts so scrap that question con...

id have put money on you being a gear user though. take that as a compliment


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Dunno why people are resorting to immature comments. He has a good physique for 19. Con also has a good physique, infact better than good. Instead of slating each other you should congratulate each other for doing so f()cking well. Con definately carries alot more mass mate but as I said your mate looks really good.
> 
> And Jonesy, get some photos up mate. I'd be interested to see if you look bigger than that lad.


Luke its because of the mutual masterbation and nutthuggery over each others pictures with no constructive critque that has resulted in this sorry mess in the first place. People in glass houses started throwing stones and the whole house of cards fell when people started telling some home truths.

Yea be suportive but dont carry on acting like each others **** dont stink.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

the_illuminati said:


> lol no i wondered what he was getting angry at, had to stop he writing sumit before he got me banned! he is the biggest natural lad in my town by far, btw i thort con took roids?


hi mate wht town u in , just i live in ne and noticed u did but where?

he does look good tho mate but the biggest natty? hhhm maybee the pic dont do good justice?

anyway where u?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I understand that, but there is a difference between contsructive and not so constructive. Just chose how you word things more carefully. This board is an open board and everyone is entitled to an opinion but arguing is pointless and shows a lack of maturity in my opinion.

The guy looks good. No-one knows if he is natural or not. Con looks much bigger and has a more mature physique. That's my opinion.


----------



## kevfosket (Jan 23, 2008)

some new pics are coming of kevin he is twice the size these will shut some people up


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Twice the water and fat or has he been on a cut ??? I'd be more interested in seeing how massive he is cut.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

kevfosket said:


> some new pics are coming of kevin he is twice the size these will shut some people up


what you on about lol?? no one slated the lad did they, they said he wasnt as big as con but jesus dont take that bad lol have you had a good look at con he is a tank.

im hopeing your just havinbg a laff and mess on other wise you wont do well on here with an attitude, but hey no one said kev wasnt in good shape or not big lol or that he couldnt do well or get bigger, actually they gave good advise and encouragement.

warren


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

kevfosket said:


> some new pics are coming of kevin he is twice the size these will shut some people up


do you just come on here to post pics of your boyfriend:blowme:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

kev is'nt that lad a few pages ago! he's the lad that the first pictures were taken of, personally dont care how he looks cuz his attitude f*****g stinks!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah was the first lad,and he was in good form

but still not as big as con


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

i think its quite funny how its not even him biggin himself up....its his mate biggin him up!

if my mate was online doing tht id would slap there face off......oh wait....i did have somebody do that and i told him what was what.

kevfosket grow up, and mayeb focus on your own training.....we are all on here to give/recive advice....not argue and p1ss and moan when sum1 makes nagative comments

lose the attitude or people will just ignore u


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

1988-s.leeson said:


> i think its quite funny how its not even him biggin himself up....its his mate biggin him up!
> 
> if my mate was online doing tht id would slap there face off......oh wait....i did have somebody do that and i told him what was what.
> 
> ...


exactly


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

kevfosket said:


> some new pics are coming of kevin he is twice the size these will shut some people up


wot hes 30 stone now!!!!!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

smithy26 said:


> wot hes 30 stone now!!!!!!!


Nooo silly. He's 12ft 2in init!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ah got ya so he's now tall and skinny?


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

So where are the pics???


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

kevfosket said:


> some new pics are coming of kevin he is twice the size these will shut some people up


 :ban:


----------



## dan_wwf (Feb 10, 2007)

i train with kev and im 15st 6 and he makes me look small..he just weighed 18st 10 the other day,,,,

y dont con prove every 1 rite who think he is as big and in as good shape as kev and compete in mr britain against him and let the judges decide,and where are the pics of con so we can see for ourself.....gear or not a lot of work has go in to gettin that sort of size,,,well done kev ..


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

dan, con is in america he lives there so unless you pay i dont think he would come all the way over to play 'lets compare willies' with some young'un

and cons pics are in the, insp and conts prep section under,' cons log


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

dan_wwf said:


> i train with kev and im 15st 6 and he makes me look small..he just weighed 18st 10 the other day,,,,
> 
> y dont con prove every 1 rite who think he is as big and in as good shape as kev and compete in mr britain against him and let the judges decide,and where are the pics of con so we can see for ourself.....gear or not a lot of work has go in to gettin that sort of size,,,well done kev ..


idiot! good first post mate, got to know where all you guys train and get this attitude from. con looks in better shape now then kev does during contest and he's still in prep! and check out his pics and u'll see i'm talking sense


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

dan_wwf said:


> i train with kev and im 15st 6 and he makes me look small..he just weighed 18st 10 the other day,,,,
> 
> y dont con prove every 1 rite who think he is as big and in as good shape as kev and compete in mr britain against him and let the judges decide,and where are the pics of con so we can see for ourself.....gear or not a lot of work has go in to gettin that sort of size,,,well done kev ..


Your boy's in good shape, nobody denies that, but he's simply not in the same league as others. You just jumping to his defense makes him look even smaller, must have a great stage presents...:jerk:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

dan_wwf said:


> i gear or not a lot of work has go in to gettin that sort of size,,,well done kev ..


He must be proud to have a pal like you ( Personal A*s Licker )


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

oops sorry, guilty of flamimg new member...I mean Welcome to the board Dan


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i was just thinking there, if he is at 18st10 then that is like 262lbs at 5'8, dorian yates staged weight was 260lbs at 5'10 so this bot should shadow him. quite hopeing he is that big lol


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

well said warren. but all this bitchin aint no good, that kev fella looks real good to me but cons a beast and in better shape FACT.and kev your mates arnt doing u or themselfs any favours on this board. IM NOT FEELING THE LOVE!!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Are there any pictures where the guys actualy in shape?

I am sorry but this whole thread is retarded - why is this guy getting so much attention where hes very average and cant come into contest in a half way decent state?

I meen scott managed to get his conditioning to a much higher standardard without that kinda attitude.

Surely untill he can come in tight and in condition its hard to talk about him like the next (special ed) arnold.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

dan_wwf said:


> i train with kev and im 15st 6 and he makes me look small..he just weighed 18st 10 the other day,,,,
> 
> y dont con prove every 1 rite who think he is as big and in as good shape as kev and compete in mr britain against him and let the judges decide,and where are the pics of con so we can see for ourself.....gear or not a lot of work has go in to gettin that sort of size,,,well done kev ..


I don't think no-ones badmouthing Kev mate, but Con looks great atm if you haven't seen his pics?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

wogihao said:


> Are there any pictures where the guys actualy in shape?
> 
> * I am sorry but this whole thread is retarded *- why is this guy getting so much attention where hes very average and cant come into contest in a half way decent state?
> 
> ...


just what I was about to say  Seriously I am amazed that this thread has gone on as long as it has


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

dan_wwf said:


> i train with kev and im 15st 6 and he makes me look small..he just weighed 18st 10 the other day,,,,
> 
> y dont con prove every 1 rite who think he is as big and in as good shape as kev and compete in mr britain against him and let the judges decide,and where are the pics of con so we can see for ourself.....gear or not a lot of work has go in to gettin that sort of size,,,well done kev ..


Wow hello always nice to open a thread and be bad mouthed:confused:

My pics are in my thread on the sticky section of pro insperations contest whatever its called but if your too lazy too look it up heres a recent pic.



















If you or whoever your talking about looks so much better than me then fair play.

And about the Britan, one i am not brittish so that cancels that out and two i am in america.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Well said Con.

At the end of the day you or your friend are gonna do yourself no good coming on here and chattin utter crap about being better then anyone, this board is about giving each other help and compliments to motivate one a nother and gain knowledge, but you guys are total d*cks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Exactly brickhoused, any way were is all this how much do you weigh **** coming from yes at 18 stone hes heavier than me in fact i have never been 18 stone and dont particularly wish to carry 18 stone around on my small frame unless of course its quality muscle then i wont say no lol

But yes if we are playing the how much do you weigh game then your both doing a lot better than me as i am not even 15 stone at the moment:beer1:

Get some pics up get him to join up he will learn a lot and who knows if he isnt a total pr**k like you i am sure every one would love his input because its very hard to look like a bodybuilder let alone be 18 stone *insert a little worship smile here as i am too lazy to find one* :blowme:


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

its nice to see ur not getting caught up in the weight game con,not enough bb like that nowdays, little oh me here at 13 stone


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

BIG GRANT said:


> its nice to see ur not getting caught up in the weight game con,not enough bb like that nowdays, little oh me here at 13 stone


Weight means nothing why are people impressed at folks walking around at 20 stone of bloatedness i mean come to south carolina and there are 40 stone people every where should we worship them....i think NOT!

The only weight that matters is when your dry and ripped and weighing in because that determines what weight group your in aka if your 81kg and the class is under 80kg or under 90kg then your setting your self up to be possibly be out sized by competing under 90kg!

Plus bodybuilding is unhealthy enough with out adding slabs of fat and gallons of water to your self to say your 18 stone:jerk:some of us actually care what our blood pressure and internal organs are doing!


----------



## dan_wwf (Feb 10, 2007)

yeah you are rite with that quote ..i mean whos gona argue with a profesional a$% licker as yourself.but any way ,why is every 1 such a big con fan and all for slaggin of kev.they both have worked hard to get to where they are so i say fair play to them both


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

dan_wwf said:


> yeah you are rite with that quote ..i mean whos gona argue with a profesional a$% licker as yourself.but any way ,why is every 1 such a big con fan and all for slaggin of kev.they both have worked hard to get to where they are so i say fair play to them both


No one is an ass kisser here mate this is a friendly site where people encourage others and in return recieve the same, if you want to be insulted and want to give insults go to an american board like www.getbig.com

For the record your mate looks great but the attitude your crowd is displaying is **** poor and your not making friends or helping your self out carrying on like this, remember every one looking at these posts are real people and you will see them at shows.


----------



## dan_wwf (Feb 10, 2007)

Con said:


> No one is an ass kisser here mate this is a friendly site where people encourage others and in return recieve the same, if you want to be insulted and want to give insults go to an american board like www.getbig.com
> 
> For the record your mate looks great but the attitude your crowd is displaying is **** poor and your not making friends or helping your self out carrying on like this, remember every one looking at these posts are real people and you will see them at shows.


my point to ....so why dont people just say well done to em both and let then enjoy wot they have got


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

dan_wwf said:


> my point to ....so why dont people just say well done to em both and let then enjoy wot they have got


Well done to both of them and i hope they enjoy what they have:beer1:


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Holy s**t, I must have clicked on www.uk-PMT.co.uk by mistake.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

dan_wwf said:


> yeah you are rite with that quote ..i mean whos gona argue with a profesional a$% licker as yourself.but any way ,why is every 1 such a big con fan and all for slaggin of kev.they both have worked hard to get to where they are so i say fair play to them both


Where does your little gang train at Dan ? Are you all mackems by any chance???

Btw - Con , I'm loving your ass pic on your thread, is that so we can all lick our screens


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm sorry but someone close this thread it's a joke. Con is leaner than Kev and carrying alot more mass. It's f()ck all to do with weight. The leaner you are the bigger you look and Con is looking lean! No-one on here "kisses a$$".. well some do.. But it's just a matter of fact.

Everyone can have an opinion but either stop being gobby or simply f()ck off.


----------



## dan_wwf (Feb 10, 2007)

hertderg said:


> Where does your little gang train at Dan ? Are you all mackems by any chance???
> 
> Btw - Con , I'm loving your ass pic on your thread, is that so we can all lick our screens


.ok we train :lift:at a gym .you might not be familiar with there buildings .coz from wot i can gather you dont see much daylight wot with having your head up your own **** all day.........wot is a mackem btw


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

dan_wwf said:


> .ok we train :lift:at a gym .you might not be familiar with there buildings .coz from wot i can gather you dont see much daylight wot with having your head up your own **** all day.........wot is a mackem btw


Isn't there a minimum age limit to post on this board...?:closed_2:


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Dan - go find a sand pit to play in instead of here mate.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

dan_wwf said:


> .ok we train :lift:at a gym .you might not be familiar with there buildings .coz from wot i can gather you dont see much daylight wot with having your head up your own **** all day.........wot is a mackem btw


First of all your abuse of each others rings (in the broke back sence) its only matched by your rape of the English language.

Why all the hate? People give there opinons, good or bad. Your opinion of your friend is a gross distortion of reality. What did you expect us to say "Das ist uber! eine kinder ist das neu Arnold! God ist tott!"

What I find even more shocking is you are calling out someone who is not only better but in a completely diffrent level to your friend. That to use a American internet term "Self ownage.".

Look many of us are assholes by nature, but we all have a laugh and a joke and sometimes are serious but everyone understands that we share very similar objectives and in our own ways everyone supports each other.

In the end we are all fighting the same war in the gym, why hate on each other?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

dan_wwf said:


> yeah you are rite with that quote ..i mean whos gona argue with a profesional a$% licker as yourself.but any way ,why is every 1 such a big con fan and all for slaggin of kev.they both have worked hard to get to where they are so i say fair play to them both


Well for starters, Con is a positive contributing member here, when in theory, all you've done is come on, bigging up your mate.

Con has also countless times charted his progress with pictures, thus gaining respect, Im still trying to find all these posts where your mate is getting slagged off too.......:crazy:

And not only is Con going to make a good competitve bodybuilder, he was also a world class powerlifter (which he's shamelessly gave up on....  )

:lift:


----------



## dan_wwf (Feb 10, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Well for starters, Con is a positive contributing member here, when in theory, all you've done is come on, bigging up your mate.
> 
> Con has also countless times charted his progress with pictures, thus gaining respect, Im still trying to find all these posts where your mate is getting slagged off too.......:crazy:
> 
> ...


each to there own..as for bigging mates up i dont need to ...

his next set of pics do that for him ...watch in the future...peace


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

wogihao said:


> First of all your abuse of each others rings (in the broke back sence) its only matched by your rape of the English language.
> 
> Why all the hate? People give there opinons, good or bad. Your opinion of your friend is a gross distortion of reality. What did you expect us to say "Das ist uber! eine kinder ist das neu Arnold! God ist tott!"
> 
> ...


Agreed, 100%, this guy deffinetaly needs to sort his english out, not that mines perfect but its at least understandable.LMAO.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

dan_wwf said:


> each to thete own..as for bigging mates up i dont need to ...
> 
> his next set of pics do that for him ...watch in the future...peace


Fair enough mate, lol, but Ive never slated the lad, from the pics on the first post, I thought he looked a big lad, not cut up, but big. Credit to him at 19, I hope he aint going overboard with the gear though at that age, thats all I can say.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

agree with wat all the lads have said, the only critisism was that he didnt quite look that weight on the first pics but, if he is 18+stne now and doesnt have a attitude problem than im sure all on here would welcome the lad and appreiciate is input to the forum, but there is critisism on here and people cant go taking huffs everytime here is some as i cant speak for everyone but im sure most will agree its much better to be told so that it can be worked on than not told and stays the same.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Where are the pictures ffs, thats the only reason the thread continues.


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

Good evening lads.

Been reading this thread with great interest and would like to add my own humble opinion into the conversation and question some of the comments being fired around.

Comments first :


Is this a UK forum or an American forum?

Weight and size considered unimportant in bodybuilding?

Comparisons between 1 competitor dieting and 1 bulking?

Regular snipes at genetic enhancement on a bodybuilding forum?

Personal attacks at people looking to improve awareness of an up and coming junior?
Please feel free to comment on any of the above, as i would be interested in the opinions of the members who have already commented, as to where they stand.

As for my comments on the issues:


I have signed up to UK-Musclebuilding Community.

Please. Its called bodybuilding! There are different weight categories, but lets be honest, if 3 competitors stand next to each other (as in best of show award), all in the same condition and aesthetically correct the biggest will walk away with the trophy nearly every time.So size is of paramount importance.

Do i really have to comment on this? Commenting on size relation to top pros in contest shape without mentioning their off season/bulking weight... could be very misleading.

To get to top professional status,hormonal enhancement is an absolute must.I hate to break the bubble if people think the top pro's dont adhere to this.Natural training has its place for many, but if you want to succeed in bodybuilding, good luck.

If we had media activity like this years ago, you think todays stars and comrades would not have posted pictures in ways like this to improve awareness and attract sponsorship?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

steve o said:


> Is this a UK forum or an American forum?Please feel free to comment on any of the above, as i would be interested in the opinions of the members who have already commented, as to where they stand.
> 
> As for my comments on the issues:
> 
> ...


You are on the World Wide Web...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

steve o said:


> Good evening lads.
> 
> Been reading this thread with great interest and would like to add my own humble opinion into the conversation and question some of the comments being fired around.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board and a very nice first post  I find this thread fairly pointless to be honest!


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

me too , but i'm hanging around to see the pics be it this week,next week, next month or year


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

Indeed this is the World Wide Web as you say, but i think you have missed an underlying point i am trying to make.

Why make comparisons on 2 individuals who are seperated by continents and ocean's. Mr Fosket is a British junior and proud of it, with plans to make it to the top of his game in the UK and succeed as a professional bodybuilder. So until he competes on an international scale, why bother with the comparisons.

Surely a competitive athlete is only interested in his competition, that is why i am confused to why there is such a large number of Americans posting on a UK forum.

With the American market producing more varied sports supplements, at a lower cost with greater availability than the UK, again i am confused on why the Americans would be here.

As for research into performance, i hate to admit it but America is hands down the winner again. With major sports supplement companies holding heavy investment in medical facilities and backing a large base of useful research.

So why?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

steve o said:


> Indeed this is the World Wide Web as you say, but i think you have missed an underlying point i am trying to make.
> 
> Why make comparisons on 2 individuals who are seperated by continents and ocean's. Mr Fosket is a British junior and proud of it, with plans to make it to the top of his game in the UK and succeed as a professional bodybuilder. So until he competes on an international scale, why bother with the comparisons.
> 
> ...


Im going to be brutal here, but unless he has a genetics transplant he is not going to make pro in a month of sundays.

A good amature maby, but then none of us have ever seen your boy in condition? so how do you know?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

steve o said:


> Indeed this is the World Wide Web as you say, but i think you have missed an underlying point i am trying to make.
> 
> Why make comparisons on 2 individuals who are seperated by continents and ocean's. Mr Fosket is a British junior and proud of it, with plans to make it to the top of his game in the UK and succeed as a professional bodybuilder. So until he competes on an international scale, why bother with the comparisons.
> 
> ...


Why does it bother you that American's are posting on a UK forum?

It works vice versa aswell you know - many English people post on American boards - me included.

I fail to understand your post - it's illogical.

Fair play, you've come on here sticking up for your boy, I understand that, but your post serves no purpose (like this thread), banging on about Americans posting on a UK forum.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

chrisj22 said:


> Why does it bother you that American's are posting on a UK forum?
> 
> It works vice versa aswell you know - many English people post on American boards - me included.
> 
> ...


I thought his point was that there was a lot of bitching/flaming going on for a uk board (at least in this post), something you normally see on most, if not all american boards. Thats at least what I got from it.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Captain Hero said:


> I thought his point was that there was a lot of bitching/flaming going on for a uk board (at least in this post), something you normally see on most, if not all american boards. Thats at least what I got from it.


Agree, but he goes on about marketing etc.....there is no point....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

steve o said:


> So why?


Because, I'm not prejudice and narrow minded as people like you are. This forum is open to all....competive or not....so is it just Americans you are prejudice against or are there others...?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I dont know man, when people are blatenly living in a glass house and throwing stones what are we suposed to do?

theres a diffrence between honest opinion and flameing.

The kid has narrow shoulders, a masive waist, small arms relative to his torso. its like a young david P.

Whats worse is hes surounded by a bunch of nut hugging dilusionals telling him he can be a pro.

Its better for him now to forget this nonsence about being a pro. His health and bank balance dont need that.

Its disturbing that someone would take a vunerable young junior and fill his head with BS about being a pro just to sell him a bunch of **** that he didnt need.

and then after reveling this ****ed up science project to a public audence he gets slated EVEN ON A UK BOARD. and your whineing about it?

Imagine what responce he would get on getbig/MD/profesional muscle?


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

I was trying to get an understanding of why you would be using a UK forum, something that intrigues me. I stated various points on why i think an American wouldn't need to visit an overseas forum, this being my own opinion. I was expecting a reply that would shed light on this for me, not a wild swing making out i am predujice to Americans (especially after my comments stating USA has greater potential as to information, raw ingredients, refined products, cost effectiveness and facilites). So would you care to stop.. breathe and reply, but in a more constructive or revealing attitude.

As for being illogical, the points are all relevant, as in to a competitive bodybuilder, which the thread is about... correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you referring to Con (who's in the states)...? He used compete for Ireland at PL


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

Not reffering to anyone in particular, was looking for an insight into why. Its just something that i was thinking about and thought there is no greater way to find out , than ask. I state why i personally think they would not, am looking for why they do.

Is this forum not for answering questions or for developing a greater understanding?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

There are lots of Americans posting on UK boards, & the same goes with UK's posting on American boards - it's all about sharing information.

Pointless thread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

If we are talking about me i lived in Ireland nearlly all my life and competed for Ireland in pling plus my father was English, i have been in America for 18 months for school.

Even if i was American or Chinese for that matter i have no idea what would be wrong with posting on this board :beer1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

steve o said:


> Not reffering to anyone in particular, was looking for an insight into why. Its just something that i was thinking about and thought there is no greater way to find out , than ask. I state why i personally think they would not, am looking for why they do.
> 
> Is this forum not for answering questions or for developing a greater understanding?


Are you being deliberately obtuse...?

You're asking specific questions, and when either answers are provided or your questions are questioned you appear to be vague and obtuse...


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

im sure this thread get weirder every day!

im sure we all only keep checking in to see if these "incredible pics" are going to show up.

i hope hes on stage with me sum time next year....then we will really see if hes all hes cracked up to be!


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

People seem very sensitive on certain issues and fire returns of abuse, when possibly they themselves have missread a post.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I really don't think anyone is being abusive.

You are asking for answers to your questions, we are answering them, but you can't seem to grasp what we are saying.

It seems you are making a massive issue over something so inconseqential.


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

Not being obtuse, stating my opinion and looking forward to an answer.

Would you rather abuse and obscenities, not my thing. Just looking for an insight.

Con i have read through your posts and journal so am fully aware of your heritage etc


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

steve o said:


> Not being obtuse, stating my opinion and looking forward to an answer.
> 
> Would you rather abuse and obscenities, not my thing. Just looking for an insight.
> 
> Con i have read through your posts and journal so am fully aware of your heritage etc


So if you are not being obtuse, could you enlighten us as to what it is exactly you wish to understand when you said "that is why i am confused to why there is such a large number of Americans posting on a UK forum"

You said in this post:

"*I was trying to get an understanding of why you would be using a UK forum, something that intrigues me.* I stated various points on why i think an American wouldn't need to visit an overseas forum, this being my own opinion. I was expecting a reply that would shed light on this for me, not a wild swing making out i am predujice to Americans (especially after my comments stating USA has greater potential as to information, raw ingredients, refined products, cost effectiveness and facilites). So would you care to stop.. breathe and reply, but in a more constructive or revealing attitude.

As for being illogical, the points are all relevant, as in to a competitive bodybuilder, which the thread is about... correct me if im wrong. "

Your level of intrigue is somewhat curious - especially as you are not referring to someone in particular. Each person will have an individual case as to why they choose to use one of the biggest boards in the UK. The same as how people in the UK may choose to use Big or Small boards in the US.

Hence my statement about being obtuse.

Lets pretend for a moment my intellect is somewhat lacking, humour me, ask specific questions if you genuinely want an answer.

As it stands you are coming across as a Troll - another sycophant in the Mr Fosket club.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

TH&S said:


> So if you are not being obtuse, could you enlighten us as to what it is exactly you wish to understand when you said "that is why i am confused to why there is such a large number of Americans posting on a UK forum"
> 
> You said in this post:
> 
> ...


Ooooo....I got you up to 3 green bars.....x


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

The comment of abuse was aimed at Cellarrat who, unjustly called me pejudice. For some one who isnt, being called it has an air of abuse.

I have read back through the thread and can not find comments that really answer any of the points.

Iam not having a "pop" at you or anyone else for that, it seems a reasonable question in my opinion and 1 that i think would make for a great insight into other forum members, surely you can agree with that.


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

Exactly.. each individual will have their own reasons, it would be interesting to me to have an understanding of this. What is wrong with that?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

steve o said:


> Exactly.. each individual will have their own reasons, it would be interesting to me to have an understanding of this. What is wrong with that?


In which case PM each one individually, you are only compounding the general opinion that you are trolling...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

steve o said:


> Exactly.. each individual will have their own reasons, it would be interesting to me to have an understanding of this. What is wrong with that?


You really want to know why every non UK based user uses this forum? We have what 10,000 + members? Say 1% are not based in the uk, you expect 100 people to reply to this for what benifit? It is UK-Muscle, you are correct, but does it any where in the T&C's does it state you must be a UK based person in order to be a member of one of the most active, helpful, pleasent boards in the world?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

steve o said:


> Exactly.. each individual will have their own reasons, it would be interesting to me to have an understanding of this. What is wrong with that?


No when a number of people hold the same or similar "opinions" odds are if there looking at the same thing, from diffrent countries, diffrent ages and backgrounds then a spade is a ****ing spade.

There is no if, no but, no maby, no IMO, its just fact.

Your boy got a gift of a contest, won and it went to his head.

His structure is terible, he couldnt get into condition for the contest he won.

You are trying to compare him to someone who can...

The truth is sometimes a terible thing to face. Not subjective opinion. FACT.

His waist is huge bloated mess, his shoulders are narrow, his arms compared to his trunk are small, his legs are small relative to his trunk, his calves are small.

He cannot manage a simple contest prep...

Hes the youngest person to suffer from palumboism I have ever seen.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

:spammer::spammer::spammer::spammer::spammer::heh:

someone lock or delete this thread seriously


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

What is trolling?

When have i compared anyone?

Amazing eye you have, all that from a very poor set of pictures.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Steve O - You are clearly related to this set of imbreds with a Neanderthal fettish that posted the boys pcitures in the first place. Why deny this fact?


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

If you read back to my original comment, it was aimed at the Americans who had already posted on the thread not to the community as a whole.

In my previous experience the UK is not really looked at as an equal in the bodybuilding community when compared to the US. So i am interested in the opinions of those who have posted as it would expand my understanding of why they would be showing this junior interest.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

steve o said:


> If you read back to my original comment, it was aimed at the Americans who had already posted on the thread not to the community as a whole.
> 
> In my previous experience the UK is not really looked at as an equal in the bodybuilding community when compared to the US. So i am interested in the opinions of those who have posted as it would expand my understanding of why they would be showing this junior interest.


Right on that point, When you look at the local US shows, there of a lower standard on average than in the EU.

You get the odd freak and they come through in greater volumes because there is a larger amount of people training.

Also its encouraged more, the food is cheap and quality gyms are all over.

The uk, when you look at how small the pool of active competitve bodybuilders are produces a above average number of quality competitors compaired to the US.


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

Im a freelance pt, sports coach and nutritionalist and train with the owner of the gym that Kevin is a member of.

Part of my job takes me to many different gyms over the Anglian area, so i would be in a much better position to comment on Kevin's physique as i see other juniors who will/would be competing against him.

I have no proffesional arrangement with mr Fosket or would i show him unnecesarry bias.


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

Have to agree with that last comment.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

steve o said:


> Im a freelance pt, sports coach and nutritionalist and train with the owner of the gym that Kevin is a member of.
> 
> Part of my job takes me to many different gyms over the Anglian area, so i would be in a much better position to comment on Kevin's physique as i see other juniors who will/would be competing against him.
> 
> I have no proffesional arrangement with mr Fosket or would i show him unnecesarry bias.


You think hes...

Good?:crazy:

Why encourage him to waste his money and his time...

but wait you own the gym where hes spending his pocket money...

it all makes sence..

SCUM.


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

Wogi , i could take you more seriously if you refrain from the name calling.

The gym Kevin trains at is an old skool, hardcore lifting and bodybuilding gym. Very few like that around now. Great pool of talent, up and coming as well as established.Kevin is highly regarded.


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

No i dont own the gym? Clearly stated that .


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

steve o said:


> Wogi , i could take you more seriously if you refrain from the name calling.
> 
> The gym Kevin trains at is an old skool, hardcore lifting and bodybuilding gym. Very few like that around now. Great pool of talent, up and coming as well as established.Kevin is highly regarded.


How is he highly regarded? is there a carbon monoxide leak in the gym? or is the brain damage a genetic thing there?

How could you encourage a kid - a teenager to ruin his body like that?

Its just beyond me, this kinda thing realy ****es me off. These kids are exploted by people selling them some BS about becomming a pro when realy its just a gravy train for the people selling them gear/suplements/gym membership.

These people are nothing but gym-Fagin takeing advantage of vunerable young people.

Are we even looking at the same picture?

His waist is masive, his shoulders narrow, his arms small. There is no way anyone with a ounce of respecability or understanding could say he had a chance of being a pro ect..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I think he looks good.....

I wouldn't compare him to Con - not unless they were on stage together.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

kevfosket said:


> this i kev fosket here n e 1 wana chat


Steve - do you mean he's highly regarded in the sense he's an amicable chap who chats to the gym members....?


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Steve - do you mean he's highly regarded in the sense he's an amicable chap who chats to the gym members....?


maybe Steve mis-typed the word regarded?? The g is just below the t on the keyboard


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

Have to disagree with you.

Kevin really does have a strong future in the sport and the potential to take a pro card down the line.

The kid eats, breathes and sleeps bodybuilding.

The best way for him to prove you wrong would be to succeed.

Its a pity Kevin has not got time to post a log, would be a great insight for you and maybe help you see him in a different light.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

steve o said:


> Have to disagree with you.
> 
> Kevin really does have a strong future in the sport and the potential to take a pro card down the line.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you could type up a log for him...?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

steve o said:


> Have to disagree with you.
> 
> Kevin really does have a strong future in the sport and the potential to take a pro card down the line.
> 
> ...


Your telling this kid he can be a pro?

DAMMM..

Lets be honest without a good genetic base responce to gear & training no matter how hard you train how much you eat how much you take its just not going to happen.


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

Regarded.

As in receives a lot of support and respect for what he does and how he does it.

Not just my opinion Kevin has the backing of a very professional team/gym that is known to put out winners.


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

I dont see him often enought to do that, and thats a personal thing which should be done by him alone.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

steve o said:


> Regarded.
> 
> As in receives a lot of support and respect for what he does and how he does it.
> 
> Not just my opinion Kevin has the backing of a very professional team/gym that is known to put out winners.


No I dont think you understand - you cant polish a turd. maby get him in a few amature comps in the UK, but no way is that kid ever going to get a pro card.

What guys have you trained with your methods?


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

You have a very negative attitude for a bodybuilder Wogi. Those that cant succeed should always push those that could.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

steve o said:


> You have a very negative attitude for a bodybuilder Wogi. Those that cant succeed should always push those that could.


I dont think im negative steve, It might come across that way sometimes but I think im just a bit blunt- however I am realistic.

Why try and do somthing you have no potential for, its like me at 5ft 8" trying to be a NBA pro. No matter what coach, no matter how hard I trained even if i Lived basketball I would never be a Pro basketball player. I could do sunday leauge stuff but never pro..

There just some things no matter how hard you want it, you cant change.


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

I think some new pics would help you change your mind. When i next see him i shall take some.

Credentials do go on but for bodybuilding how about Luke Nichols and Mark Etherden.

How about you ?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

steve o said:


> I think some new pics would help you change your mind. When i next see him i shall take some.
> 
> Credentials do go on but for bodybuilding how about Luke Nichols and Mark Etherden.
> 
> How about you ?


See thats another thing that ****es me off, bastards takeing credit for preping atheletes as if there sucess on stage is purely the product of the trainers effort. Theres nothing ecredible about takeing a guy with good genetics and makeing him look good.

You make it sound like you created them, and it was not there own effort.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

steve o said:


> I think some new pics would help you change your mind. When i next see him i shall take some.
> 
> Credentials do go on but for bodybuilding how about Luke Nichols and Mark Etherden.
> 
> How about you ?


Does he have a little gym in Dunstable?

Great physique.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

steve o said:


> Have to disagree with you.
> 
> Kevin really does have a strong future in the sport and the potential to take a pro card down the line.
> 
> ...


didnt he coke on and then say'' who ever is gunning me can go fk themselfs there just jelous'' ?/

this seemed to be aimed at con, which he replied in a fair manner explaining your lad aint no bigger than him at that age... and that is where all the comments started comming. so if he come on in a responsible manner and took advise from these guys not only may we get a better opinion of him but he may learn things that can help him. and most likley vise verse with members learning from him also.

but if he replies the way he did last time then yeah he will get treat like a kid.


----------



## dan_wwf (Feb 10, 2007)

stow said:


> Where are the pictures ffs, thats the only reason the thread continues.


a bit eager..wait and you will see them


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Steve O ...Why do you care if myself or someone else from America post on a UK-board...I called you prejiduce because in the time I've been here you are the only one who has signaled me out just for being a American...you didn't respond to my comments because of their context...you only took interest because you saw I was from America....


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

omg cella , youre from usa??? get off our board lol

hehehehehe just messing


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow. You do like to attack dont you Wogi. You asked and i answered.

At no point have i taken credit for anything or anyone.

However the real point should be, that i make a very good living out of what i do. So maybe, just maybe i have the ability to add constructive critisiscm, from a professional angle.

You seem to like the negative approach, personel attacks and generally from what i have read on this thread you are constantly trying to insite argument.

I will look into your other post's to see if it is a general thing or just an attack on any one who opposses your opinion on this thread.


----------



## S.James.87 (Mar 4, 2008)

I think everybody needs some down time, to chill out! Id like to see some pictures of him next to people to get some real scope of size.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Wogi - Just want to comment on something you said regarding "NEVER becoming a pro". Harold Marrillier would have considered himself to not have great genetics but he has an amazing work ethic. Check out www.forestgym.co.uk and take a look at him as a youngster. He now happens to be an IFBB pro with a fantastic physique. Now to say someone with a build like this 19 year old will never be pro is a poor statement especially as you have never seen him in the flesh. BUT to say he will be is also as wild statement as it takes alot more than saying it to achieve it.

Now wogi mate I'm not having a dig just making a statement mate as have you.

This Kev lad carries alot of mass and I wish him the best. Dan.. you should really stop coming on here and "bigging him up though". Let his contest photos do him justice as the previous ones didn't and he look to be carrying alot of fat.

I seriously think this thread needs to be locked!


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

Cellarrat nothing against Americans posting on this forum. I was asking for members who had previously posted on this thread about their interest in the UK scene.

I have already stated that and it is you who has branded me prejudice?


----------



## S.James.87 (Mar 4, 2008)

Come on boys lets grow up a little, hey?


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

How about a change of subject and going back to the other points, that no one has mentioned.

Weight and size considered unimportant in bodybuilding?

Comparisons between 1 competitor dieting and 1 bulking?

Regular snipes at genetic enhancement on a bodybuilding forum?

Personal attacks at people looking to improve awareness of an up and coming junior?


----------



## S.James.87 (Mar 4, 2008)

I think this website is aimed at constructive critism, so if nobody has anything worthwile to say then shut the fcuk up!


----------



## dan_wwf (Feb 10, 2007)

wogihao said:


> I dont know man, when people are blatenly living in a glass house and throwing stones what are we suposed to do?
> 
> theres a diffrence between honest opinion and flameing.
> 
> ...


fair comment,...just remember his name fot the future...

he will surprise a lot of people..


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Wogi - Just want to comment on something you said regarding "NEVER becoming a pro". Harold Marrillier would have considered himself to not have great genetics but he has an amazing work ethic. Check out www.forestgym.co.uk and take a look at him as a youngster. He now happens to be an IFBB pro with a fantastic physique. Now to say someone with a build like this 19 year old will never be pro is a poor statement especially as you have never seen him in the flesh. BUT to say he will be is also as wild statement as it takes alot more than saying it to achieve it.
> 
> Now wogi mate I'm not having a dig just making a statement mate as have you.
> 
> ...


I cant get the link to work mate, but yes ofcourse your entitled to your opinion!  This thread does indeed seem to be going round in circles without the updated mystery pictures theres no way to prove things either way realy.

And yea I have seen some before and after pictures and I say to myself "how did he do that!" - That said its generaly pre-gear once there on its less likely for someone to do that, Im not saying it couldnt happen but the chances are rare.

I can see that this thread has got a bit heated and its party my fault. But the issues raised are quite hot topics i think. What I cant stand is trainers in my view selling kids a pipe dream just to get some money. But then I have been wrong before about people, so I will wait and see for these killer pictures that will prove everyone wrong.:beer1:


----------



## dan_wwf (Feb 10, 2007)

wogihao said:


> How is he highly regarded? is there a carbon monoxide leak in the gym? or is the brain damage a genetic thing there?
> 
> How could you encourage a kid - a teenager to ruin his body like that?
> 
> ...


why must you bad mouth people like that..perhaps you r insecure with your self and are a 7st weakling that wants wot others have..and sits at home playing with yourself all day.....


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dan_wwf said:


> why must you bad mouth people like that..perhaps you r insecure with your self and are a 7st weakling that wants wot others have..and sits at home playing with yourself all day.....


Seriously... Wogi may come accross as a bit heated at times, but he does provid valid opinions and generaly does back it up and I respect a lot of what wogi says as he does tend to be right a lot of the time, but no way has he stooped to this childish level and imaturity as you have. I tried to stay off this thread as I think the guy looks great. He may do well if he has dedication. I am new to the sport so I felt it was not right me to comment. But in my eyes he looks good.

But your comment... Seriously mate, jog on.


----------



## dan_wwf (Feb 10, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Wogi - Just want to comment on something you said regarding "NEVER becoming a pro". Harold Marrillier would have considered himself to not have great genetics but he has an amazing work ethic. Check out www.forestgym.co.uk and take a look at him as a youngster. He now happens to be an IFBB pro with a fantastic physique. Now to say someone with a build like this 19 year old will never be pro is a poor statement especially as you have never seen him in the flesh. BUT to say he will be is also as wild statement as it takes alot more than saying it to achieve it.
> 
> Now wogi mate I'm not having a dig just making a statement mate as have you.
> 
> ...


i did state comment abuot pics in 1 ov my posts.. it is annoying that nobody has anything constructive or any posative comments to make..like i said b4 watch for pics and they will say it all..


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dan_wwf said:


> it is annoying that nobody has anything constructive or any posative comments to make..


a bit like the contructive comments...



dan_wwf said:


> *perhaps you r insecure with your self and are a 7st weakling that wants wot others have..and sits at home playing with yourself all day.....*


----------



## get me big (Mar 21, 2008)

think someone needs an eye test lol.

dan mate i have been a mamber of this site for around five or six weeks and received nothing but help and motivation i myself am new to this lifestyle but love it and appreciate all the lads for their help and advise. in the short time you have been on here you have done nothing but upset everyone how about you chill out and tell your mate kev to put his own photos and comment on here failling that ask him to marry you. you are obviously besotted with him.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

steve o said:


> How about a change of subject and going back to the other points, that no one has mentioned.
> 
> Weight and size considered unimportant in bodybuilding?
> 
> ...


1.Weight and size considered unimportant in bodybuilding?

I would say that size and weight play a part in bodybuilding but come contest your looking at conditioning as well. Its no good some guy comming in 7kg heavyer than the next guy but soft.

Like im not going to lie to you, I think of my progress in terms of weight but thats coupled with my condition mirror wise. For contest its a diffrent thing, It will be bf% I will have a general idea of what weight I would like to hit but honestly I would rather be freaky at 4% than 5-8kg heavyer at 10%.

Also because of the BS thats part of the game with bodybuilding people lie about there weight all the time. when you consider that munzer competed at under 200lbs. and yet theres guys competeing today who look smaller than him but with a greater bodyfat percentage then somthings wrong..

The mindset that weight is all important despite condition is straight out of the 90s, yes when you turn pro it becomes a size game but as a amature its more towards conditioning IMO.

2.Comparisons between 1 competitor dieting and 1 bulking?

Yea thats a fair point but your boys not posted any contest pics and I know he did one contest yea? because his pictures were in beef?

That said there are ofseasion pics of Con that you could use to compair.

But yes if they were avalible then its a fair point.

Regular snipes at genetic enhancement on a bodybuilding forum?

I do wonder about this myself, however in some spesific cases there are valid critique of someones use of PEDs.

a. there to young - im sorry but im very unconfortable with the idea of teens useing gear.

b. there not ready - again if the guy is a adult its there choice but is a waste of there money and potentialy dangerious.

c. It wont be effective - If the course that there proposeing is one that people know full well wont produce the results that they want.

d. If its too much - Sort of the oposite of c. you get some guys that think if a little is good a lot is great. But when its your first cycle theres no need to be doing complicated cycles that Chad N would scratch his head over.

But yes, when people hate on PED users just for the sake of it I sometimes wonder if they beleve that WWE is real and the the tooth fairy gives you coin for teeth.

Personal attacks at people looking to improve awareness of an up and coming junior?

Now this is a intresting point, what is the purpose of the forum? is it purely for promotion? I think not. Most of the guys here make a active contrabution with advice, logs ect... When someone comes on just to raise awareness of a competitor is generaly frowned apon. What I meen is there has to be a two way exchange - nothing is free, how hard would it be for your boy or yourself to comment and give some of the guys advice ect. You say you preped a number of juniors ect. Why not give the guys on this forum some of your tips/advice? then they might be more welcomeing when you need to pimp a new client on the board.

From a PR point of view your guys handled it quite poorly, Quite a few of the guys on the forums pimp there suplements, Personal training, e-books in a very effective way by active contrabution people know there good fellas because there advice stands up.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

dan_wwf said:


> why must you bad mouth people like that..perhaps you r insecure with your self and are a 7st weakling that wants wot others have..and sits at home playing with yourself all day.....


I am 100kg... 5ft 8" thats me in my avitar... Your point? 7th month of bodybuilding....

But no your right I will never be a Pro Bodybuilder, Im to old...

But for a moment lets for a moment about what happens if you turn Pro in the UK? what contests are there in the UK for professionals in the IFBB? When you turn pro in the UK unless your willing to goto the united states your carrer is over.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dan_wwf said:


> why must you bad mouth people like that..perhaps you r insecure with your self and are a 7st weakling that wants wot others have..and sits at home playing with yourself all day.....


I sit at home playing with myself all day.......

ahh well thats the price i pay for using aas i suppose


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

oh come on ffs he apparently weighs 18st 10 at 5ft 8?

pmsl!

if i weighed that at 5ft11 i'd be whooping some ass in the heavyweights!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

1988-s.leeson said:


> im sure this thread get weirder every day!


My theory is that all these people who are bigging up this Fosket bloke are all *DaPs* using different user names. What else could explain it??


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

:jerk:


----------



## dan_wwf (Feb 10, 2007)

get me big said:


> think someone needs an eye test lol.
> 
> dan mate i have been a mamber of this site for around five or six weeks and received nothing but help and motivation i myself am new to this lifestyle but love it and appreciate all the lads for their help and advise. in the short time you have been on here you have done nothing but upset everyone how about you chill out and tell your mate kev to put his own photos and comment on here failling that ask him to marry you. you are obviously besotted with him.


thanks for the advice...realy will be useful in my quest for happieness


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL Didn't realise he was 5ft 8?? That's just rediculous. he must be built like dorian yates then.... orrrrr not.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> LOL Didn't realise he was 5ft 8?? That's just rediculous. he must be built like dorian yates then.... orrrrr not.


Hang about! lol WOOOOOT 5ft 8"

nah nah thats not right....

hes my height but... 262lbs???? hmmm i am 220lbs and look bigger. **** even with my chinaman bones somethings wrong there....


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

dan_wwf said:


> thanks for the advice...realy will be useful in my quest for happieness


See you got some good advice, go get a civil partnership and be happy I think that could be the cause of both of your anger issues. were at the stage where you had the night in the tent broke back mountain stylee but your worried about comming out after going broke back...

Its alright mate I understand, Its a very hard thing to do.

All the best!


----------



## steve o (Apr 14, 2008)

Standing next to Kevin i would say he is taller than 5"8 as i am 5"11 and would not say there is much in it. Scary to say 18 stone 10 was the mark on the scales yesterday when he was being weighed. Call me a liar, dap or a troll if you want but that was what i saw. Little Luke, to confirm this you could contact fellow Boditronics sponsored body builder "Bull" Buckley who Kevin reguarly trains with .


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

steve o said:


> If you read back to my original comment, it was aimed at the Americans who had already posted on the thread not to the community as a whole.
> 
> In my previous experience the UK is not really looked at as an equal in the bodybuilding community when compared to the US. So i am interested in the opinions of those who have posted as it would expand my understanding of why they would be showing this junior interest.


Well I looked back through the thread...The only American on this thread was me....We are graciously allowing Con to live and get his education here, until such time as he becomes a American citizen...So if I am the only American on this thread...your comments must have been directed towards me...I only made a couple of post ...first stating that Kevin looked fine, not really showing any interest and then in responce to your other idiodic friend who acts more like a 11yr old school girl, than somebody of at least average intelligence. I never made any other statement about Kevin because I simply don't care...My old traing partner weighed in at 290 lbs and could bench 550 unassisted so Kevin really doesn't impress me...thats all, nothing more, nothing less...If your beef is with Con you will have to take that up with him but IMHO he blows your boy outta the water...If your beef is with me than so be it...If your beef is with my country, than your predjudice


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

No I don't have direct contact with the other athletes mate. Will be meeting a fair few of them soon though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

WTF is up with this thread what blows my mind is that it hasnt been closed yet:crazy:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

The dark side is strong in this thread.


----------



## jorrdan19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi, Im not new to the forums but have not posted many times.

Ive been reading this thread with much interest as some good points have been made

With regards to Americans posting on a UK forum; Im slightly confused. As was stated before this is the world wide web and dispite america having better facilites, producing more pros etc Its all irrelavent. The knowledge gained by fellow bb's and trainers is valuble to everyone, not just those of the same nationality.

With regards to Kev the guy deserves all the encouragement in the world as does anyone else who chooses to better themselves through training diet etc. Whether he will make it pro only time will tell. Good luck to him.

With regards to bb and size; Of course the two are inextricably linked but there is a huge diffence between being big and being muscular.

People posting on threads and conducting themselves in the manner I have seen is neither constructive or beneficial to anyone, having respect for your mate is fine but bad mouthing members of a forum you are new to (I should talk) is not going to do you any favours.

Hi to everone by the way, sorry for butting in but i felt like throwing in my two cents.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

he may well be 18 stone judging by his contest condition it won't all be muscle will it! and who else agrees steve-o = daPs 2?????


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

steve o said:


> Standing next to Kevin i would say he is taller than 5"8 as i am 5"11 and would not say there is much in it. Scary to say 18 stone 10 was the mark on the scales yesterday when he was being weighed. Call me a liar, dap or a troll if you want but that was what i saw. Little Luke, to confirm this you could contact fellow Boditronics sponsored body builder "Bull" Buckley who Kevin reguarly trains with .


well next time take your camera and take a few pics, i hope he is 18 stone and 5ft 8, otherwise ive wasted another 5 min of my life reading this thread, odd!!!! this could be all sorted out with a camera, if i was that weight and height ud be seeing my mug shots every 5 minutes!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

smithy26 said:


> if i was that weight and height ud be seeing my mug shots every 5 minutes!!


LMFAO hell yeah, i'd be smashing some pasty's with that 18st hammer


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

smithy26 said:


> well next time take your camera and take a few pics, i hope he is 18 stone and 5ft 8, otherwise ive wasted another 5 min of my life reading this thread, odd!!!! this could be all sorted out with a camera, if i was that weight and height ud be seeing my mug shots every 5 minutes!!


Thats the other thing, I know for certain if i made 18stone 10 I would be pimping my ****ing pic all over the forums "WORSHIP ME FOOLS, FOR I AM 5ft 8" AND 260lbs+"

:beer1:

I meen the only guy whos got promoted and raised his profile in this thread is ****ing CON pmsl. Genius...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

wogihao said:


> The dark side is strong in this thread.


have you been watching star wars or something wogi, thats like the 3rd reference today


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> have you been watching star wars or something wogi, thats like the 3rd reference today


Starwars should be mentioned every day! :lift:


----------



## rusty bar (Apr 16, 2008)

geez

give the guy a break.

iv looked at the pictures posted,checked out the wabba sites pics and was present at your last show as you competed against a friend of mine.

unarguably the kids improving.. big style!!!!!!

you look like you have seriosly bulked up, wat would you say has contributed to that. wat weight was you at the competition

ignore the comments by con,wogihao etc if you stay on the forums a while you will realise ther is plenty of idiots but much to be gained etc

i wanted to butt in cause we see this so often

if people dont like the thread dont read it .. simple no


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

rusty bar said:


> geez
> 
> give the guy a break.
> 
> iv looked at the pictures posted,checked out the wabba sites pics and was present at your last show as you competed against a friend of mine.


Another idiot or the same idiot with a new ID hmm i wonder:rolleyes:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

rusty bar said:


> geez
> 
> give the guy a break.
> 
> ...


Time to **** off now.

Or as the scots would say "SHUT YA PIE HOLE!"

as has been said before where are your pictures, you ****ing bodybuilding gurus? Not one of you has shown anybody your nothing but some sad 14 year old masterbateing over pictures of young men in poseing trunks.


----------



## rusty bar (Apr 16, 2008)

how predictable

oh no someone dont like me must be the same person

thats wat was meant when you was called Daps steve o

must be time for you to shout ban or close the thread

some people may be interested in him, if your not then crawl back to your log


----------



## rusty bar (Apr 16, 2008)

dude you have some serious sexual issues

get help


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

rusty bar said:


> how predictable
> 
> oh no someone dont like me must be the same person
> 
> ...


Your irritating me strongly because your making me sound like saying some thing i never have, get your head out your **** read through the thread i have said that he looks good has great potential and that i would love him to contribute pics and advice as long as he isnt like you whoever the **** else wants to come on here with one post to talk ****.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

rusty bar said:


> how predictable
> 
> oh no someone dont like me must be the same person
> 
> ...


maby you should put the crack pipe down, all the people sticking up for the guy are 1 post wonders? hmmmm...... coincidence?

Look when 90% of people say somthings up then usualy it is.

I meen come on you guys are ****ing dilusional if your saying hes going to turn pro. Never ever in a milion years is that sack of **** going to amount to anything other than a easy contest winner.

I dont ****ing care what gym he trains at hes crap plain as the ****ing nose on my face.

You cant polish a ****ing turd its that simple you just smear **** allover yourself and look like a nob.

All this thread has done is shown him, his trainer and his bumchum buddies to be ****ing morons.


----------



## rusty bar (Apr 16, 2008)

i wanna hear about his diet and training not yours that why im on this thread

you cant handle that your problem

this is about this junior not a platform for your gang to pratice abuse


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

rusty bar said:


> i wanna hear about his diet and training not yours that why im on this thread
> 
> you cant handle that your problem
> 
> this is about this junior not a platform for your gang to pratice abuse


You absalute and complete muppet HE DOESNT POST ON THIS BOARD!

That is the whole ****ing point of all the flames he has got he has his little friends bigging his ass up and talking smack about other members.

Ah whatever *crawls off to his log*


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Must admit its a bit fishy, all these new accounts coming on and posting in this thread for their first posts... And then never posting in another thread other than this..


----------



## rusty bar (Apr 16, 2008)

oh sorry for being new to this forum ... which iv been reading for ages.

you do this all the time

grow up and leave or easier for you to understand f**k o**


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

rusty bar said:


> oh sorry for being new to this forum ... which iv been reading for ages.
> 
> you do this all the time
> 
> grow up and leave or easier for you to understand f**k o**


Did I have a dig? No, I simply stated a common factor in a lot of these posts which are popping up on this thread. It is simple logic and perception on a common "rule" or in this case factor.. Did I start abusing you? No. Thats great you have read the forum for ages, I commend you on reading it as it is a great forum.

I am grown up. I at not one point flamed him. I actually said I think he looked good. Easier for me to understand? Why get abusive when I stated an observation? Dont go acting all lemon mate it dont suite you, now **** jog on you muggy little cnut


----------



## rusty bar (Apr 16, 2008)

has probably left the forum

which would be a sad thing cause he could have contributed as he looks liked he had made some massive gains in a short period of time

i for 1 am interested in that not star wars or trading homosexual innuendo


----------



## rusty bar (Apr 16, 2008)

probably not when that 90% are stuck up each others a** 100% of the time


----------



## rusty bar (Apr 16, 2008)

wogihao said:


> All this thread has done is shown him, his trainer and his bumchum buddies to be ****ing morons.


****ing morons who are probably in the gym busting out a serious 5 set (2 warm ups inc) military presses from the rack followed by some Streaching and isometrics like guru wogihao does


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

rusty bar said:


> ****ing morons who are probably in the gym busting out a serious 5 set (2 warm ups inc) military presses from the rack followed by some Streaching and isometrics like guru wogihao does


Look you might not like the way I train but it works man, Im not seeing your ****ing pictures yet? you little **** of a keyboard warrior you.

also 8 ****ING MONTHS **** HEAD get that into your stupid brain before you critique my training again.

Yes thats right I was a skinny **** 8 months ago. But my ****ty training that you take the **** out of created what many people take ****ing years to get.

Lol.

Lets see what a workout at the brokeback gym is like then?

:lift:


----------



## get me big (Mar 21, 2008)

not one contributing member of this forum is stuck up their **** the day this kev comes on and posts himself i am sure things will get sorted. all it would take is for all his asbo issued turd watching wannabe mates to disapear and leave the forum to people that work for it. and for those not on asbo's i do appologise (you crack smoking dillusional asbo wananbe's).


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

tha only reason i keep coming on this thread is because i wanna c the pics of this fella, fcking get the pics up 4 god sake. and 4 all those coming on slating this site, ive had nothing but help and nobody is up anyone ass, and ive seen the pics of him on the wabba site, hes a big fella, but it dnt even look like he dieted for the show thats just my oppion. and plz stop comparing him to dorian yates or any other pro, he aint no where that big.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

rusty bar said:


> oh sorry for being new to this forum ... which iv been reading for ages.
> 
> you do this all the time
> 
> grow up and leave or easier for you to understand f**k o**


If you've been reading "for ages" then you should know that conduct and language like yours will get you banned.

Thread closed.

L


----------

